
Heads Up, Twitter Look-Alike Phishing Site [info within, not a link] - hydrazine
Hey guys, just a heads up. I was sent a link to a Twitter look-alike that tried to phish my login.<p>Here's the URL I received. I haven't taken too close of a look, so please access at your own risk: http://adop.jp/4IUN which redirected to http://twittelr.com/time_out_session/. Again, access at your own risk.
======
teamlaft
Ah thanks for sharing. I was sent that the other day too and was wondering
what was going on. Luckily I was on my phone and didn't input any information
on the phishing page.

